# English Premier League



## jersey10 (17 August 2008)

Any EPL fans out there?

Love it.  Diehard Everton fan.  Think they will finish 5th this season but it would be great if they could crack the top four and knock off Man U, Chelsea, Arsenal or Liverpool.


----------



## Pager (17 August 2008)

I'm a big Fan, born and bred in London.

Follow the mighty "Irons" AKA West Ham United.

Won there first game last night so a good start albeit not a convincing performance.

Currently Captained by Australian Lucas Neill

I'm forever blowing bubbles.

Cheers

Pager


----------



## jersey10 (17 August 2008)

Pager said:


> I'm a big Fan, born and bred in London.
> 
> Follow the mighty "Irons" AKA West Ham United.
> 
> ...




A win is a win even if it was only Wigan.

At least you didn't get done in the 94th minute like the Toffees.


----------



## Speewha (17 August 2008)

Hello Pager.

I lived in London In the 1970’s The place I found to live was not far from Upton Park, I went to quite a few games, going to the soccer was very cheap in those days, just turn up on the day and pay to get through the turnstiles.  I seem to recall they were called the Hammers then, have they changed to the Irons ? 
Hope they do well for you this season.

Regards


----------



## jersey10 (17 August 2008)

Speewha said:


> Hello Pager.
> 
> I lived in London In the 1970’s The place I found to live was not far from Upton Park, I went to quite a few games, going to the soccer was very cheap in those days, just turn up on the day and pay to get through the turnstiles.  I seem to recall they were called the Hammers then, have they changed to the Irons ?
> Hope they do well for you this season.
> ...




I know West Ham are still referred to as the Hammers, not sure where the Irons comes from - then again i wouldn't being an Everton fan.
Living close to Upton Park would be fun on Match Day.  Ever run in to the GSE?  I was watching Green Street Hooligans on Foxtel a few weeks ago.  Absolute football nutters.


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2008)

I am a passionate football fan.  

I follow Barcelona, but watch far more of the Premier League than La Liga.

Arsenal and Middlesbrough are my favourite teams there.  

Unfortunatley, I think the strength and depth of Chelsea will be enough to win them the title this season.  Deco should proove to be a very good transfer also.  Don't think they will land Robinho before the end of the transfer season.  He would do well in England though.

Good to see other fans here!


----------



## professor_frink (17 August 2008)

What a disgraceful start by Liverpool. Got the 3 points thanks to Torres, but was an awful game to watch. They need some width if they are going to challenge this year, otherwise it'll be another year of defending their way into the final stages of the champions league and a long struggle to get themselves another 4th place finish in the league


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2008)

Yeh, agree on Liverpool.  

They really need some better wingers, but far more, some spark from midfield.  Gerrard is more of a general, not so much of a playmaker.

They should have gone for a guy like Riquelme or even Aimar for that creativity.  Way too reliant on Torres, with Gerrard chipping in his fair share of goals.  

Arsenal are going to STRUGGLE with injuries once again.  They looked horrible. No depth, which ultimately cost them the title last season.

Interesting to see how United do without Ronaldo for the first several weeks.


----------



## professor_frink (17 August 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Yeh, agree on Liverpool.
> 
> They really need some better wingers, but far more, some spark from midfield.  Gerrard is more of a general, not so much of a playmaker.
> 
> ...




Arsenal started off pretty well in last night's game, I thought they were going to put on a show after they tore WBA apart for that first goal, but they kind of died off pretty quickly - the 2nd half was pretty dull.

Liverpool did look a little better once they put alonso out there and got rid of plessis, dunno why they didn't do that at the start

With Alonso running the show behind Gerrard in the centre of mnidfield, and with Babel back from the Olympics soon to add some width to the attack they should look a bit better. Hopefully. But I'm sure Benitez will find a way to kill off any attacking flair that Liverpool start to show when they get the squad back to full strength. Stupid Rafa


----------



## alankew (17 August 2008)

The EPL is for posers,real men and teams play in the Championship


----------



## jersey10 (17 August 2008)

alankew said:


> The EPL is for posers,real men and teams play in the Championship




very well paid posers!


----------



## alankew (17 August 2008)

Jersey, even in the Championship they dont do too badly.My team(Wolves)were linkedto Balde from Celtic but the Chairman quite rightly stated that he wouldnt break the wages structure for anyone-this bloke was supposed to be wanting 28K!(pounds not dollars-no pound sign on my keyboard)


----------



## jersey10 (17 August 2008)

alankew said:


> Jersey, even in the Championship they dont do too badly.My team(Wolves)were linkedto Balde from Celtic but the Chairman quite rightly stated that he wouldnt break the wages structure for anyone-this bloke was supposed to be wanting 28K!(pounds not dollars-no pound sign on my keyboard)




28000 pounds per week in the championship probably rare, although i don't know for sure.  would probably be the average wage in the premiership.


----------



## jersey10 (17 August 2008)

It is quite amazing how much the top boys 'earn'


The top 10 earners in the Premier League 

Frank Lampard, Chelsea approx £140,000 a week

John Terry, Chelsea £131,000 

Andriy Shevchenko, Chelsea £121,000

Michael Ballack, Chelsea £121,000

Steven Gerrard, Liverpool £120,000 

Cristiano Ronaldo, Man Utd £119,000

Wayne Rooney, Man Utd £110,000 

Michael Owen, Newcastle £110,000 

Rio Ferdinand, Man Utd £100,000 

Didier Drogba, Chelsea £91,000

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/aug/14/chelsea.premierleague?gusrc=rss&feed=networkfront


----------



## Stan 101 (17 August 2008)

When in England in 2005 I took in a few home games in Anfield. It was suprising to talk to some hard core fans about players like Ceece (SEE - SAY) who were really bought for big dollars and basically sat on the sideline for the year. The couple of games I watched with Liverpool SEE SAY scored. Talk about hold ing a guy back.

Electric atmosphere in Anfield. Was in the side stand right near the corner and had the lads in the KOP singing a chant. Was only a few metres away from the boys when taking a corner. Amazing! There was a young Liverpool supporter stuck in a cell in turkey or somewhere on serious charges and let me tell you, with the way the crowd supported that boy, it brought a tear to this hardened eye. If the Liverpool locals support you, "You'll never walk alone" for sure!


Go Sunderland! ( I love an underdog!)


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Arsenal started off pretty well in last night's game, I thought they were going to put on a show after they tore WBA apart for that first goal, but they kind of died off pretty quickly - the 2nd half was pretty dull.
> 
> Liverpool did look a little better once they put alonso out there and got rid of plessis, dunno why they didn't do that at the start
> 
> With Alonso running the show behind Gerrard in the centre of mnidfield, and with Babel back from the Olympics soon to add some width to the attack they should look a bit better. Hopefully. But I'm sure Benitez will find a way to kill off any attacking flair that Liverpool start to show when they get the squad back to full strength. Stupid Rafa




Yeh, those first few minutes were impressive!  lol.  Too bad about the rest of the game.  They just don't know what to do without Fabregas there directing it.  Wenger really needs some big names!  

Did you see Rosicky (serial killer ) in the stands?  Talk about FAT!  Van Persie is strugglig to regain form since coming back from injury last season.  Adebayor had a bit of a shocker.  They miss Hleb, but Nasri looks to fill that void.  Not so sure about Denilson, Walcott has a lot to learn, Diaby and Eboue are ok on the wings, but Bendtner is an absolute bum up front.  Eduardo is injured.  Central defence also needs a replacement, Senderos does not cut it and if Gallas, Toure, Clichy or Sagna are injured, then they look horrible.  Almunia is good in goals.  Not winning a Premiership with that squad unless you can remain completely injury free.

Liverpool are definatley well structured.  As were Valencia, who stayed that way when Flores came in, but now look at them!  I honestly think Benitez does not have many options with the Liverpool squad, though I gather your not a fan of him!  ha ha.  Definatley never liked his rotation policy.  Benayoun and Pennant are not world class, but still half decent.  Babal is good, but definately still has a lot of growing to do.  Comparing himself with Henry, ha ha.  You think Keane can stand up and have a big season alongside Torres? (best striker in the world IMO).  That kid Ngong from Marseille is pretty decent in the few games I have seen of him.

Onto Chelsea and United tonight, title is between these two again IMO, with Chelsea having the edge.

Anybody think the top 4 will be broken this year and who are the likely candidates?


----------



## nizar (17 August 2008)

jersey10 said:


> It is quite amazing how much the top boys 'earn'




Actually these figures are nothing compared to what the top traders in the UK earn.

Back on topic, I follow Arsenal.

MRC&Co, i have to disagree. Wenger does not need big names he never has before in his career. Not his style. So why start now?

Was Anelka a big name when he came to Highbury? NO
Was Dennis Bergkamp a "legend" when Wenger brought him to Arsenal? NO
Was Vieira a big name when he was first signed? NO
Was Henry a big name when we was bought? NO

All these players won many trophies for Arsenal and left or retired as legends and superstars.


----------



## spooly74 (17 August 2008)

nizar said:


> Actually these figures are nothing compared to what the top traders in the UK earn.
> 
> Back on topic, I follow Arsenal.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRC & Co (18 August 2008)

After getting big names, how many titles have United won in comparison to Arsenal?

After just a few years of buying some big names, how many titles have Chelsea won in comparison to Arsenal under all of Wengers reign?

He sure has an eye for talent, but if he wants to win more, he needs to bring in a few more big names.

Just go to Emirates and ask them what they think........I hear there are a large number of restless fans, from friends over in London.

When Hleb and Flamini leave an already shallow squad, you need more than one replacement (Nasri).  He should have added at least another midfielder and he needs another solid back, badly.  I think last season prooves the point and this one will again, unfortunately.


----------



## Pager (18 August 2008)

jersey10 said:


> I know West Ham are still referred to as the Hammers, not sure where the Irons comes from - then again i wouldn't being an Everton fan.
> Living close to Upton Park would be fun on Match Day.  Ever run in to the GSE?  I was watching Green Street Hooligans on Foxtel a few weeks ago.  Absolute football nutters.




West Ham have been known as the Irons for over 100 years, the club was originally formed by workers at the Thames ironworks hence the name, the nickname the Hammers is more recent and refers to the club badge of 2 crossed hammers, as to the  GSE ??????????????, think you mean the ICF or Inter City Firm who are were the notorious hooligans from the 1980,s that would follow West Ham and got there name from always travelling first class to away games, they feature in recent films Green Street and The Last footsoldier, IMO though they are an absolute disgrace to both football and West Ham United, most fans have and want nothing to do with them.


----------



## wayneL (18 August 2008)

alankew said:


> J(pounds not dollars-no pound sign on my keyboard)




Holding down Alt key, type 0163 ==>> £

Voila!


----------



## trading_rookie (18 August 2008)

If City do the double over ManUre, I'll be ecstatic.

I also can't believe that Martin Taylor isn't in jail for his hideous challenge
on 'Dudu' de-Silva. Callous indeed and ruined his chances of playing in Euro2008.

As for hooligan films, I'd say Football Factory was crap and didn't do the book
trilogy justice. Goal! about a Latino-Yank going off to play for the Geordies was 
suprisingly good.


----------



## jersey10 (18 August 2008)

IMO though they are an absolute disgrace to both football and West Ham United, most fans have and want nothing to do with them.[/QUOTE]

I agree.

As for hooligan films, I'd say Football Factory was crap and didn't do the book
trilogy justice. Goal! about a Latino-Yank going off to play for the Geordies was 
suprisingly good.[/Q


I thought Football Factory was quite good.  I haven't read the books however.


----------



## Lucky_Country (18 August 2008)

Guess who I support !
Martin O'Neil the smartest youngest manager in the EPL 
Go the VILLA !


----------



## jersey10 (18 August 2008)

Lucky_Country said:


> Guess who I support !
> Martin O'Neil the smartest youngest manager in the EPL
> Go the VILLA !




I agree.  I reckon Villa will do quite well again this season due, in large part, to the quality of their manager.  Not sure how young he is though?  He would have to be 50+


----------



## alankew (18 August 2008)

WayneL finally you have solved all my monetary problems £££.IJH have you got a bona fide Brummie accent,will tell show you mine if you show me yours


----------



## trading_rookie (21 August 2008)

> IMO though they are an absolute disgrace to both football and West Ham United, most fans have and want nothing to do with them.




I agree.[/quote]

Most fans might agree, but that didn't stop a flood of book sales in the late 90's of ex-hooligans turned...erhem...writers. Even here in Oz, pre-Borders one could walk into Dymocks on George St, Sydney and choose at will. Add to the fact that two movies were made on the subject tells you studio execs and producers thought there was money in it. 



> As for hooligan films, I'd say Football Factory was crap and didn't do the book
> trilogy justice. Goal! about a Latino-Yank going off to play for the Geordies was suprisingly good.
> 
> I thought Football Factory was quite good. I haven't read the books however.




Highly recommended over the movie.

What's with all the oligarths buying into the EPL? I think BP should become major sponsor of the league or hate to say it ManUre to rub 'em the wrong way over the sour taste left over the TNK-BP deal


----------



## doctorj (21 August 2008)

No prizes for guessing who I support.  After our second half performance at Hull last week it's going to be a long season - only 37 games left!

I've got season tickets for the Cottage this season and with some luck (and a lot of planetary alignment) we'll get over the Gunners second team this week.


----------



## aacantona (21 August 2008)

Guess who i support??? --- oooohhh ahhhhh _ _ _ _ _ _ _ !!!


----------



## Pager (21 August 2008)

aacantona said:


> Guess who i support??? --- oooohhh ahhhhh _ _ _ _ _ _ _ !!!




France 

Or erm Leeds united


----------



## trading_rookie (21 August 2008)

> Guess who i support??? --- oooohhh ahhhhh _ _ _ _ _ _ _ !!!




"Everybody was kung-fu fighting" ;-)

Only one ManUre fan??? I find that hard to believe


----------



## doctorj (21 August 2008)

trading_rookie said:


> Only one ManUre fan??? I find that hard to believe



And the Chelski fans are yet to come out of the woodwork.  I guess they're  all too busy invading Georgia


----------



## trading_rookie (21 August 2008)

> And the Chelski fans are yet to come out of the woodwork. I guess they're all too busy invading Georgia




 

Not to mention, the Gunners faithfull being called to 'arsenal' as reservists' in case the road to Gori is challenged  Surely we'd have heard more from US majority-owner ManUre like NATO led bombings over Russian strong holds in London?


----------



## trading_rookie (21 August 2008)

...seems we can add the baggies (West Brom) to teams that are owned (Chelsea) /have a stake (Arsenal) /or interested in from Russian oligarchs (not oligarths as spelt ealier).


----------



## banjosmyth (22 August 2008)

I was in England last year and still can't believe how excited people can get about their teams when they know the highest they can finish is 5th????

What a weird concept - The salary cap in AFL does have a downside but I very glad it is there.  

I love the game of soccer (football) - In fact i saw Australia vs Brazil at the world cup in Munich  - But i do find the EPL a little bit farcical!!!



I'm sure everybody here agrees. . . . . . yeah? 

Cheers 

Banjo

Go Leeds  (back to the good old 'aussie' days)


----------



## doctorj (22 August 2008)

banjosmyth said:


> I was in England last year and still can't believe how excited people can get about their teams when they know the highest they can finish is 5th????



I figure it's a little like golf.  It's not necessarily about coming first, but doing well 'for you'.


----------



## wayneL (22 August 2008)

So how to you guys choose a team to support... apart from choosing Man U 'cause they win all the time?

'specially when your local team (The Cheltenham Robins) isn't much chop.


----------



## doctorj (22 August 2008)

I didn't have any family link to any of the clubs and to be honest never was really a great soccer fan.  Over the years I've been to a few games around Europe and plenty of Perth Glory games back home and I love the atmosphere and the sport is growing on me.

Basically, I picked Fulham because its a smaller club, good family atmosphere, near to London and affordable tickets...


----------



## Pager (22 August 2008)

wayneL said:


> So how to you guys choose a team to support... apart from choosing Man U 'cause they win all the time?
> 
> 'specially when your local team (The Cheltenham Robins) isn't much chop.




I originally come from London even though my family left when i was about 6 some of my earliest memory's are being taken to Upton Park by my Grandad to watch West Ham, he was West Ham through and through and installed it in me.

Through thiick and thin, relegation and tears Ive followed them ever since and every time i go back to England i always make sure there's a West Ham game to go and see, still get up in the middle of the night to watch games either on the net or pay TV.


----------



## alankew (22 August 2008)

Wayne same as pager really but brought up in my town you would either support your local team or like most of the kids here and in the UK support whoever was winning everything at the time(Liverpool,Man U you get the idea).I support Wolves hence my comment about the EPL.Maybe been through more heartache than Pager with them,relegated to the old Division 4 back in the 80s,only 2 sides of the ground open due to them being a safety hazard,club almost went bankrupt at the same time.The lows make the rare highs even better.In our heyday (back in the 50s!)we were as good as Man U,Billy Wright our Captain played 90 games as Captain for England-this in the old days before subs so if you were injured you came off and your team was down to 10 men so he just kept on playing,He retired as a player in August 1959. During his total of 541 appearances for Wolves and his 105 games for England, his disciplinary record was second to none ”” he was never cautioned or sent off by any referee!Its hard to explain to an Aussie but as Bill Shankly once said "'Some people believe football is a matter of life and death. 
I'm very disappointed with that attitude. 
I can assure you it is much, much more important than that"Its not quite that important but it is for many Football fans.A lot of it has to do with the camaraderie,kick off at 3PM but meet the lads at 11am and on the p1ss till 2:45 the off to the match.Win or lose its a big day out with like minded individuals some of whom you may only see on matchday but they are still your mates because of who they support.Teams like West Ham,Wolves,West Bromeekur local rivals)Sunderland etc the teams is representing your local community and there is intense pride.Even the bigger clubs have the same sort of fans but unfortunately TV rights etc have led to real fans being excluded(High prices) so the corporates can be accommodatedAs someone who supports their local team you get fed up(jealous!) of the little buggers who choose the team of the moment even though they never go to a game just buy the shirt and thats it,they support that team.Rant over


----------



## golfmos123 (22 August 2008)

Loved the last rant Alankew!!!  Echoes my sentiments precisely.

I am really feeling the EPL pain as I am a Charlton supporter.   Another little club who rose up the ranks due to excellent financial management, shrewd player purchases, and of course, selling our finest to the cashed up clubs so we could fund our existence.  Another club of very high highs, and very low lows.  We sold our home ground and escaped bankruptcy by the skin of our teeth, and then our fans rallied and lobbied local councils etc etc, and we had a triumphant return to the home ground after ground sharing with West Ham and Crystal Palace for a while (don't get me started on the Glaziers....).

We had a sensational time in the EPL and finished 7th on at least one occasion.  But it has all gone pear shaped in one bad season and now we are gone.  For a while we were the benchmark on what a club should do when it gets promoted to the EPL, now I hope we don't become the benchmark on what you shouldn't do when you get relegated again (like Southampton).  We now have only 1 player in the squad who played Premier League football for us from just one full season ago, and have already prepared for life in the Championship for some time it seems.

The EPL may not see Charlton again for a long long time, but we were there for a while and loved it!!

Go the little clubs no matter who you are........


----------



## wayneL (22 August 2008)

<<<======== OK just joining in the fervour here. Not premier league, but we can hope for promotion and that maybe 2167 will be our year. 

Go the Robins!! (Oh #### with a name like that we're doomed )


----------



## jersey10 (22 August 2008)

banjosmyth said:


> I was in England last year and still can't believe how excited people can get about their teams when they know the highest they can finish is 5th????
> 
> What a weird concept - The salary cap in AFL does have a downside but I very glad it is there.
> 
> ...





No actually i disagree 100%.
The EPL is the most popular sports competition in the world of any sport not just football.  So it seems many people disagree with you.

The fact that every finishing position up the league earns the club more money is a big incentive.  In other words club finishing 1st gets more than team finishing 2nd just as team finishing 12th gets more prizemoney than team finishing 13th.
Why don't the AFL do this?  Because they have to manipulate the competition artificially so that each team gets their 'turn' (Lions 01, 02, 03; Swans, WCE for the last four years; now Geelong) - what a load of bollocks.  They do this using a salary cap and a draft.  Does this imply that AFL supporters are that fickle that if the team they support doesn't get a go at the top for a few seasons they won't support their team anymore?? I think so.  The fact that the salary cap is illegal is a whole other issue.


----------



## alankew (22 August 2008)

WayneL doesnt matter who you support as long as you go to the games-supporting doesnt mean buying a shirt but suffering like the rest of us poor buggers.Wolves have been trying to get promoted to the Premier forever and ironically they did so the year we emigrated.Worst of all they did it via the playoffs at Cardiff Millenium stadium so although delighted they went up I was gutted that i missed out on such a big day out.Needless to say they were relegated the next season


----------



## jersey10 (22 August 2008)

All these football avatars made me jealous so i just got the Everton one.  The first avatar i've had on this forum - feels good.
Wayne, i was born in Wigan but was brought up near Liverpool.  The biggest influence on me becoming an Evertonian was my Dad.  I suspect many people would be in the same boat - you grow up supporting the team your Dad supports.  Went to my first match with my Dad when i was 12 Everton against QPR at Goodison Park.  Everton won 3-0.  Went back to England a couple of years ago and saw a game on a Tuesday night again at Goodison Park against Portsmouth.  Full house and a 2-1 win in the last minute.  The atmosphere was unbelievable and it was the night they introduced James Beattie to the crowd.  Great night.


----------



## wayneL (22 August 2008)

Well at least with the Robins, the only way is up.


----------



## bassmanpete (22 August 2008)

Was born in Edinburgh but lived in Manchester from age 3 to 11 (late '40s/early '50s). Had an older brother who supported City but I always preferred United for some reason now lost in the mists of a hazy memory 

Moved to Crewe in 1955 and switched my allegiance to 'The Alex' and thus suffered badly through the '60s, '70s, and early '80s 

After 20 odd years of following a team that mostly languished at the bottom of the old 4th Division, applying regularly for re-election, I emigrated to Australia in May 1983. Just over a month after I left, Dario Gradi took over as manager of the club and everything changed. 'The Alex' went from being the laughing stock of the League, the butt of many jokes, to being one of the most respected teams in the country - developing, and selling, such players as David Platt and Danny Murphy. And I missed it all! I was out here, stuck with bloody Aussie Rules


----------



## golfmos123 (22 August 2008)

alankew said:


> WayneL doesnt matter who you support as long as you go to the games-supporting doesnt mean buying a shirt but suffering like the rest of us poor buggers.




Absolutely.  I'm an Aussie supporting Charlton but was put onto them during a 2 year stay in Southampton.  My office mate was a feral Charlton supporter, born and bred in Greenwich (home of Charlton).
 He brought me in a newspaper article basically saying that if you wanted to feel good about yourself on a Saturday afternoon, then go ahead and support ManUre, Liverpool etc.  BUT - if you want really high highs, and really low lows, then Charlton are the team.  From that day on I was hooked and they have certainly lived up to the tag.

Even went to Cardiff on a conference a couple of years back, and hired a car to drive from Cardiff to Charlton and back on a Monday night to see the boys live because it was the only chance I had.  Have seen them live 3 times now for 2 wins and a draw over the past 11 years, and can't wait to get back to the Valley again.  Hopefully we're in the Premiership and not the Conference by then!!!

Buy the shirt, wear it proudly and suffer like hell!!!!!  Love it.......


----------



## doctorj (25 August 2008)

After a bunch of summer signings that promised so much, last week's loss to Hull was the lowest of lows.   

Saturday at the Cottage made it all worth it though. 1-0 over the Gooners!!


----------



## jersey10 (3 September 2008)

forget about Man U, Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool (and Everton).   Manchester City will be the most successful team for the next ten years.  Taken over by some UAE business group worth 800 billion.  Man City have just bought Robinho for 32million pound and have apparently bid for Cristiano Ronaldo from Man U for 100 million plus.  Interesting times in the EPL.


----------



## Pager (3 September 2008)

jersey10 said:


> forget about Man U, Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool (and Everton).   Manchester City will be the most successful team for the next ten years.  Taken over by some UAE business group worth 800 billion.  Man City have just bought Robinho for 32million pound and have apparently bid for Cristiano Ronaldo from Man U for 100 million plus.  Interesting times in the EPL.




I think you will find the Ronaldo there after is the Brazilian not the Portuguese.

My team have made an OK start, 2 wins and a loss, put 4 past Blackburn last weekend albeit a bit flattering seeing as they got the last 2 goals in the final few minuets.

Come on you Irons


----------



## aacantona (3 September 2008)

jersey10 said:


> forget about Man U, Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool (and Everton).   Manchester City will be the most successful team for the next ten years.  Taken over by some UAE business group worth 800 billion.  Man City have just bought Robinho for 32million pound and have apparently bid for Cristiano Ronaldo from Man U for 100 million plus.  Interesting times in the EPL.




So ManCity finally have an agenda other than 1)beating manu at home 2)beating manu away 3) remaining in the top flight! 

Btw - Pager, it is Portuguese Ronaldo they are (supposedly) chasing.


----------



## dotocom (4 September 2008)

its unfortunate that tv here only focuses on the EPL. I'd like to watch more football in the south american region where they focus on strategy and tactics. 

exciting thing about EPL though is the fact they've got many great imports so you can see many players with different styles. only thing putting down the premiership is the long balls, they play badly on the ground.

What do u guys think?


----------



## jersey10 (17 May 2009)

Well done to Man U on another EPL title.  I'm convinced it will be Everton's turn next season.  Of course we will give Chelsea a lesson in the cup final in a couple of weeks and finish this season off in style!


----------



## Real1ty (18 May 2009)

jersey10 said:


> Well done to Man U on another EPL title.  I'm convinced it will be Everton's turn next season.




Surely you jest?


----------



## investorpaul (18 May 2009)

Real1ty said:


> Surely you jest?




It would have been a cracker final round had Man U lost to Arsenal

I suspect next year will be Liverpools chance for a strong tilt at the title.

If Man U lose Ronaldo I suspect the best they could hope for is 2nd


----------



## Real1ty (18 May 2009)

investorpaul said:


> It would have been a cracker final round had Man U lost to Arsenal
> 
> I suspect next year will be Liverpools chance for a strong tilt at the title.
> 
> If Man U lose Ronaldo I suspect the best they could hope for is 2nd




I agree and Man U certainly were feeling Liverpools pressure a month ago but they did enough to win another title.

Rumours are that Liverpool will be very active in signing players for next season.


----------



## Bushman (18 May 2009)

investorpaul said:


> It would have been a cracker final round had Man U lost to Arsenal
> 
> I suspect next year will be Liverpools chance for a strong tilt at the title.
> 
> If Man U lose Ronaldo I suspect the best they could hope for is 2nd




Ronaldo & Tevez might be going! Be fantastic for the competition of Tevez ends up with Mascerano at Liverpool. Believe me it hurts to say that as a West Ham fan. However Liverpool alone has the squad to compete with United. A lot depends on the depth of the Abu Dhabi oil barons pockets at Man City (my smoky). 

As for the Hammers, I think we will be able to push into the top-7 next year with our squad of emerging youngsters and Ashton/Cole returning from injury. That is assuming Chelsea, Man Utd and Liverpool do not take our best players again - Lampard, Joe Cole, Yossie Benayoun, Rio Ferdinand, Glenn Johnson, Jermaine Defoe, Carrick etc; quite a starting eleven. Lol; it is a cruel business the EPL. Capitalism at its finest.


----------



## jersey10 (18 May 2009)

Real1ty said:


> Surely you jest?




Yes, i do.  If Moyes can keep progressing the team the way they have for the last 5 years, then maybe in 5 years time we will be a realistic chance.  The only team i can see making a meaningful drive into the 'big four' is Man City with their billions.  I agree a dark horse for next season pending off-season signings.



investorpaul said:


> If Man U lose Ronaldo I suspect the best they could hope for is 2nd




I suspect Ferguson will sell Ronaldo sooner rather than later, especially considering the transfer fees that are being thrown around.


----------



## doctorj (18 May 2009)

TBH, unless Ronaldo grows up, him leaving may be a blessing in disguise for the ManUtd dressing room.  Sure, he does give them something going forward, but his constant refusal to track back and constant diving/whinging to team mates etc is not something that's particularly helpful for the team.  Owen Hargreaves will be back next season and will give ManUtd another free kick option around the box.

A good win for my boys this weekend.  We're now just a point away from guaranteeing ourselves a spot in Europe.  I've delayed flights to be at the Cottage next week to celebrate (4pm k/o, 8pm flight.... easy!  ).  

Roy Hodgson for manager of the year and Mark Schwarzer for keeper in the team of the year!


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (16 July 2009)

I am finding it a bit odd that Manchester City are signing up all these strikers, when they need some decent midfielders.

Also Carlos Tevez wanting more playing time, switches to the blue half of Manchester to only see an influx of more strikers [Santa Cruz and Adebayor] coming in. The bench again for Carlos?


----------



## Taltan (16 July 2009)

Is Adebayor confirmed? I'll predict

1. Chelski (Am worried about the new coach but Cech, J Cole, Essien & Drogba were all below par or injured last year and they have a very strong squad

2. Liverpool (Overachieved last year and squad has improved, will go close but still too reliant on Torres or Gerrard to beat the weak teams) 

3. Arsenal (Who knows but will be good to watch and probably uncover some talent)

4. Man U (love him or loathe him the best player in the world is gone and a tumble down is in order)

5. Man C (Spent big but it takes time to build a team so I'm tipping 5th and then bigger things later if the shiekh stays on board)


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (16 July 2009)

Abedayor isn't confirmed, but his work permit has been approved.
Talk of John Terry heading there as well 

Man U, will be very interesting to see if Owen and Valencia can balance up the squad. I slightly favour them more than Arsenal though. If only Wenger could keep his squad together


----------



## doctorj (16 July 2009)

At last count, Man City had something like 10 strikers.  Maybe for £150-220,000 a week on a 4 or 5 year contract, they don't particularly care whether they'll have to play? I know it'd test my resolve to play if I was being offered that sort of coin. Adebayor is a lazy git anyway.
A
rsenal would do quite well to take £20-25m for him and get Klaas-Jan Huntelaar for £15-20m and trouser the difference.  He'd already have a good understanding with Van Persie and is already a proven goalscorer.
As for my beloved Fulham, I can't help but wonder if our sojourn to Australia has hampered our transfer dealings.  Selling 2-goal Bobby to Mr Orange for £5m is good business, but we need to replace him and add some depth right across the squad.  Crouch, Zigic, Gudjohnson, Berg or Chamakh would all be a significant upgrade.  Personally, would love to see Berg and Gudjohnson...

Does anyone have a link for highlights of Glory and Fulham?


----------



## Ghetto23 (16 July 2009)

If you are trying to choose a team here is an article from an american sports writer in the same position. It's from 2006 so is a bit outdated.

Part 1: http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/060719

Part 2: http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/060719_2


Go Tottenham!


----------



## Largesse (16 July 2009)

If we(Arsenal) get 25 for Ade and bring in Huntelaar for say 18m, i'd be ecstatic.
Would expect wenger to then use that 7m + some kitty to try and tempt a boss type CM/CDM in.
With that, i'd have no problem saying we'd challenge for the title.


----------



## Pager (16 July 2009)

I think this season will see more of the same, the big 4, Chelsea, Man Utd, Liverpool and Arsenal (will finish in that order IMO) will contest the first 4 places, Man City may be in the mix but i think they may take time to find there feet with all these big signings and big ego,s arriving and will contest the UEFA cup places with Everton, Aston Villa, Tottenham and West Ham, all of whom could equally surprise and sneak into the top 4.

the rest of the teams in the Premier league will just battle to survive, with my tips for Relegation being Burnley, Portsmouth and Wolves.

Shame in some ways as there are only really 9 teams in England these dyas (10 if you include Newcastle who are currently in all sorts of strife on and off the feild but have huge following in northern England) that have the fan base and financial support to have any chance and even some of these are sitting on a swords edge at present, Liverpool's owners have all sorts of problems, Arsenal have big debts from the building of there new stadium and West Ham are currently owned by a consortium of Banks after there Icelandic owner got smashed in the financial meltdown which left his only asset of any significant value being the East end London club, and rumours abound about Tottenhams financial situation


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 July 2009)

The only team to follow in the Premier League is the Arsenal.

Myself and Her Majesty regularly communicate about Our team.


gg


----------



## nunthewiser (16 July 2009)

Sorry GG but i think you and her majesty are deluded if you think arsenal are a worthy cause 

I'm sorry to be the one to break this news to you but as a Chelsea supporter i think you are making a grave mistake following that bunch of namby pamby swan diving Nancy boys

i do hope you  and the good lady cure yourself from this dastardly affliction soon and can return to being an upstanding productive citizen once again 

yours sincerely 

a concerned nun


----------



## spooly74 (16 July 2009)

Can you name all the clubs in the premiership since its inception? You have 8 minutes.

I missed 5, then booted the cat out the window!

http://www.sporcle.com/games/premierleaguealltime.php


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Sorry GG but i think you and her majesty are deluded if you think arsenal are a worthy cause
> 
> I'm sorry to be the one to break this news to you but as a Chelsea supporter i think you are making a grave mistake following that bunch of namby pamby swan diving Nancy boys
> 
> ...




nun mate, think of your head. All she's got to say is "Off with her/his head"

The Family are as one in their support of the Greatest Football Team that has ever been.

Ever.


gg


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (16 July 2009)

doctorj said:


> At last count, Man City had something like 10 strikers.  Maybe for £150-220,000 a week on a 4 or 5 year contract, they don't particularly care whether they'll have to play? I know it'd test my resolve to play if I was being offered that sort of coin.




Yes that is very true. It was just that Tevez cited he did not have enough playing time at Man United, so felt compelled to leave. 



> Personally, would love to see Berg and Gudjohnson...



I think Gudjohnsen would be great for Fulham!! Too bad he couldn't fit in at Barca.



Largesse said:


> Would expect wenger to then use that 7m + some kitty to try and tempt a boss type CM/CDM in.




You guys have been missing a Viera/Gilberto Silva. Actually you miss a tough nut in midfield. I think this is spot on assessment.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 July 2009)

Arsenal were founded in 1886 and were the first Southern club to join the Football League in 1893. They won their first major trophies in the 1930s, with five League Championship titles and two FA Cups. After a lean period in the post-war years they became the second club of the 20th century to win the League and FA Cup Double in 1970–71, and during the past twenty years have recorded a series of successes in this time Arsenal have won a Cup Double, two further League and FA Cup Doubles, the Premier League title unbeaten, and became the first London club to reach the UEFA Champions League Final, as you can see Arsenal Football Club is steeped in history. 

Need I or Her Majesty say more, 

or We or me, if you are a Chealsea supporter would say .

The Arsenal are Couth.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (16 July 2009)

Sorry GG for the late reply 

i was busy on google trying to see if i could still be hung drawn and quartered if i was to reveal my honest thoughts regarding the queen and the royal family 

it seems i have hit a Grey area and seeing as you and your pompous friend have already used scare tactics towards my head earlier i will quietly skulk off back to the Chelsea end of the ground and throw rocks at the ref instead

Ar se an all surely sums up the teams playing abilities though

yours skulkingly

a.nun


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Sorry GG for the late reply
> 
> i was busy on google trying to see if i could still be hung drawn and quartered if i was to reveal my honest thoughts regarding the queen and the royal family
> 
> ...




I must admit to having a great respect for Joe Cole.

gg


----------



## Largesse (16 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Sorry GG for the late reply
> 
> i was busy on google trying to see if i could still be hung drawn and quartered if i was to reveal my honest thoughts regarding the queen and the royal family
> 
> ...





Where's your history Chelsea boy?

You got no songs.

Jog on lad. Jog on.


----------



## Largesse (16 July 2009)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> Yes that is very true. It was just that Tevez cited he did not have enough playing time at Man United, so felt compelled to leave.
> 
> 
> I think Gudjohnsen would be great for Fulham!! Too bad he couldn't fit in at Barca.
> ...




We had one in Flamini, but he wanted too big money, and took it at AC.
he is probably regretting it now that there is a fire sale going on at that club, i would take him back in a second though...


----------



## doctorj (16 July 2009)

Pager said:


> I think this season will see more of the same, the big 4, Chelsea, Man Utd, Liverpool and Arsenal (will finish in that order IMO) will contest the first 4 places



Agree that again the big 4 will also be the first 4.  I don't think Chelsea will have improved enough from last season to go from 3rd to first.  They're already an old team and it's another year on.  The addition of Sturridge won't do much to change that.  Losing Terry would be a massive blow for them and is a real risk at this point.  Liverpool look to lack depth, particularly up front. Kuyt is fantastic, but he's more of a workman type like ManUtd's Park than an out and out striker.  Arsenal being a young team that will have Arshavin for a full season and a replacement for Adebayor will do better than 4th.  I think the top 4 will be very close again this year, with none of them improving significantly.  Man Utd face the challenge of losing Tevez and the 20-odd goals from Ronaldo.  They'll be better for the return of Hargraeves, but I fear they're going to drop more points against the mid-table teams.


Pager said:


> Man City may be in the mix but i think they may take time to find there feet with all these big signings and big ego,s arriving



Individuals don't make a good team.  They're woefully unbalanced, lack quality at the back and will take a good portion of the year to gel as a unit. 


Pager said:


> will contest the UEFA cup places with Everton, Aston Villa, Tottenham and West Ham, all of whom could equally surprise and sneak into the top 4.



I strongly doubt any of them have the depth to sustain top 4 ambitions and european commitments.  Tottenham seem to spend £50m every window and only ever go sideways. Everton may be favourites for 5th if they have a better run with injuries this year.  I don't think West Ham is going to get within cooee of europe.  Too young, too little quality and they still have significant ownership issues. 
I doubt Fulham will be able to qualify for europe through the league again this coming season.  Tottenham and Man City are going to be fighting hard for that 7th spot and probably have too much for the Cottagers to compete with.


Pager said:


> Shame in some ways as there are only really 9 teams in England these dyas (10 if you include Newcastle who are currently in all sorts of strife on and off the feild but have huge following in northern England) that have the fan base and financial support to have any chance and even some of these are sitting on a swords edge at present,



10 clubs?  And you're including a championship club in that with no managers, no players and an owner that can't sell them for any price?


----------



## mazzatelli (9 August 2009)

Well just updating the thread, since there has been some major transfers since the last discussion.

Man City, well I think they need a new coach to be challenging for any honours. This will be a pressure cooker season for Hughes. 

Liverpool haven't strengthened very much, and have lost Alonso, no surprise since they were trying to dump him last year. It looks like they have got their own back.

Man U, well they could do well, but will depend how Owen shapes up. Antonio Valencia looked good, but it was only one game. We shall see.

Chelsea look the strongest IMO, even though I hate the Blues. I do like Ancelotti, but wonder if his style of football can survive day in day out in the Premier League. In terms of UCL, they will be fired up

Arsenal - if only these guys could keep their gun players, what a team it would be. I am still of the opinion they need a Viera type player. Don't think the player himself is as good as he once was. I also wonder why Wenger does not like Carlos Vela very much.

Fun times
Can't wait for the new season.
For now Forza Barca!!


----------



## Largesse (9 August 2009)

mazzatelli said:


> Well just updating the thread, since there has been some major transfers since the last discussion.
> 
> Man City, well I think they need a new coach to be challenging for any honours. This will be a pressure cooker season for Hughes.
> 
> ...




Utd will still be strong, even with out C.Ron, i'm predicting a massive season from rooney, and Berbatov to be significantly more productive. Still top 2 team.
Liverpool minus Alonso brings them back to about 3rd/4th. Huge loss for them in my books.

Chelsea I think are SLIGHT favourites, but i think it will be interesting to see how Ancelotti handles the pace of the EPL. Ballack and Deco are both another year older and slower, as is Drogba. Expecting Malouda to shine.

Arsenal will definitely go top 3, and possibly top 2 if we can land a solid holding midfielder before transfer window closes, if not we will be challenged by City for 4th.
City, will be at best a dice roll, could be awesome and put 4 past chelsea, could be terrible and lose 3-1 to Burnley.


Very exciting season coming up lads


----------



## nunthewiser (9 August 2009)

yes chelsea are great and the queen knows nothing about soccer


----------



## Pager (9 August 2009)

Only a week to go and having followed the goings on with transfers and pre season performances would say  its a 2 horse race between Chelsea and Man Utd.

Liverpool and Arsenal don't look as strong as last season but wont be far of the pace if at all

Man City could be in the mix but still think they will take time to settle as a team and a bad start may see them lower or mid table with alot of turmoil during the season. 

Everton look about the same so i would expect a 5th to 8th finish

Aston villa, have a great manager but have lost 2 key players and although have few good signings may not go as well as last season but still in the 5th to 10th position

Tottenham look to be very good in pre season and may be a suprise to the top 4, in the 5th to 10th category though.

West Ham, unless they can get a decent striker then 8th to 10th at best, if they do get a decent front man then could be a surprise.

Fulham, like Villa have a great manager and there team with no big names is a solid performing outfit so will be in the 8th to 11th position.

Sunderland, spent alot of money and some good signings so will IMO be in that 8th to 11th position.

the rest will all struggle and spend the majority of the season worrying about relegation


----------



## MRC & Co (9 August 2009)

Geez, I can't wait for the season to kick off!  

I don't think Man U will perform this season, they will probably grind out results, but I expect more draws from them, which will ultimately put them out of top spot.

Liverpool should still do well, but just don't think they have the depth to win a long, grinding season.  

Unfortunately, I think the same goes for Arsenal.

Again, unfortunately, I think Chelsea will win it this year, too much depth, too much talent in all positions.  

Man City should come close to breaking the top 4 I think, they have a very solid squad and I like a lot of their players, just have to see if they click.

Viva Barca.


----------



## mazzatelli (9 August 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Viva Barca.




Although not EPL related, but the Ibrahimovic/Eto'o switch has me nervous. Sammy was one of my favourite players. 
Let's hope Ibra can make some magic of his own, especially in big games where he has often gone missing.


----------



## mazzatelli (9 August 2009)

Since this and UCL thread are the only football threads, thought I'd post this here.

Paying my respects to Daniel Jarque - the Espanyol Captain. He died while participating in a training session yesterday. Cardiac arrest. Being a Barca fan, he was a constant thorn at the local derby.

Such a pity to see someone so young and talented leave us.
RIP


----------



## MRC & Co (9 August 2009)

mazzatelli said:


> Although not EPL related, but the Ibrahimovic/Eto'o switch has me nervous. Sammy was one of my favourite players.
> Let's hope Ibra can make some magic of his own, especially in big games where he has often gone missing.




Yeh, this is an interesting one for me.

I think Ibra is one of the biggest talents in the world, perhaps top 3-5.  

But my biggest problem, is this is not the type of player Barca need, they already have plenty of talent, they just need someone in the middle to bury it, which is what Eto'o was the best at the world at IMO.  Best pure striker out there.  Lethal infront of goal and as soon as he touches the ball, he has one aim, turn on goal and crack (very similar to Torres).  He also made great runs and had the speed to do so.  

That being said, Ibra has the height, which is something Barca lack and he also has more technical ability than Eto'o.  Another reason he disappears from big games as you say, is he was really the only major threat at Inter or for Sweden, so they just ensure they shut him down in big games.  He should get a stack more space at Barca, but he really lacks enough speed for the Spanish game, which is probably the fastest in the world (just look at how much Henry struggled with it).

So I will be very interested to see how this plays out, and won't be surprised if Ibra either fits in straight away, or struggles.  

Madrid will also be spectacular to watch, Robben, Kaka and Ronaldo possess more speed than I have ever seen on one team before in my life!  That will be a killer problem to shut down for slow poach Barca defenders.  

Also want to see how Ronaldinho does at Milan, Huntelaar and Pato are guys with huge promise and will have to develop well to take the title from Inter (with Eto'o, Milito and Lucio added, they should still be a force).  

All reasons I can't wait for the season to get going.  CL in itself will be spectacular, I don't expect the English teams to do so well this time, doubt 3/4 will make semi finals this time.

Oh yes, sad news on Daniel, can't believe it.


----------



## Buckeroo (9 August 2009)

Pager said:


> Tottenham look to be very good in pre season and may be a suprise to the top 4, in the 5th to 10th category though.




I'm a Spurs fan, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Every time we get a team that's worthy, we break it up. Although, if we do get a good start to the season (somethings that's not a usual occurrence) I'll sit up & take note.

I think Man United will lose its shine this year due the line up changes & Liverpool will be the ones to beat. 

Chelsea is a bit of a has been, although Arsenal have a number of players with flair and may play well.

Cheers


----------



## mazzatelli (9 August 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> So I will be very interested to see how this plays out, and won't be surprised if Ibra either fits in straight away, or struggles.
> 
> Madrid will also be spectacular to watch, Robben, Kaka and Ronaldo possess more speed than I have ever seen on one team before in my life!  That will be a killer problem to shut down for slow poach Barca defenders.




I agree!! Ibra is no doubt a great talent, but it seems Eto'o was created for Barca. The way he switched his runs with Messi and Henry and his persistence in chasing the balll down in the final half, I find it hard [but hope] to see Ibra doing the same thing.

His beautiful touches in front of goal, exemplified by the jink on Vidic in last years UCL final.
Here's some extra footage for viewing pleasure or as Barca great Luis Enrique coins "a footballing org@sm". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rHqShnxCCA

Testament to his prowess is that Casillas says he is glad Eto'o is gone

I like your point about the pace of Spanish. I like the EPL which is more about pace and power, but La Liga is pace and technique IMO. Cristiano [as a player ] is a huge loss for EPL.

I'm still hoping for Ronaldhino to capture some of that form during Barca days.
I hope Madrid causes everyone to raise the bar in La Liga, will be great for football overall.

BTW Gunners getting Kalou would be a great addition if it happens


----------



## mazzatelli (10 August 2009)

Community Shield results:
Chelsea winners

Someone please deck Michael Ballack. No class at all.
I have lost all respect for that player


----------



## jersey10 (10 August 2009)

The penalty by Patrice Evra would have to be the lamest attempt i have seen .... barely made the distance.


----------



## doctorj (10 August 2009)

mazzatelli said:


> Community Shield results:
> Chelsea winners
> 
> Someone please deck Michael Ballack. No class at all.
> I have lost all respect for that player



Can't disagree with your comment about Ballack, but check Evra out. A little hip and shoulder and he goes down rolling around grabbing his FACE.
The initial act was very poor, the reaction was just pathetic cheating.


----------



## MRC & Co (10 August 2009)

Yeh, agree with all of that mazza, BTW, nice avatar change!  

Oh yeh, Kalou to Arsenal would be great, but I'm worried of Wenger. He has a good team to play and still ends up with some hopeless guys on there, or at least not top quality.

I mean, Sagna, Gallas, Clichy, Nasri, Walcott, Rosicky, Fabregas, Van Persie, Eduardo, Arshavin are all quality.  Vela is also very good.  

But some of the other guys he plays are ok, mid-table type players, but not top notch.  Eboue, Bendtner, Denilson etc.  

And then to think he sold both Gilberto Silva and Flamini in the same year.......WTF?  Along with their most creative player in Hleb.  

So I will be glad to see them add Kalou.  Though they still lack some vital positions to be able to compete, IMO, a holding mid and a creative playmaker.  Fabregas is a playmaker in the way of a distributor, but more like Deco or Xavi, not someone who is going to open up the space on the field the way Hleb did for them.


----------



## Largesse (10 August 2009)

i would swap Fabregas for Yaya Toure + 15m


----------



## MRC & Co (11 August 2009)

Largesse said:


> i would swap Fabregas for Yaya Toure + 15m




Yes, I think this would be a good trade for Arsenal if Nasri or Rosicky were fit to play the distributor.  

Though, WTF would Barca want Fabregas for?  Xavi already plays that role very well, Iniesta adds the extra dimension in the midfield (as Hleb did for Arsenal the year they should have won the title) and Hleb was a good backup (bad move by Barca to get rid of him).  

I have to say, I am very shocked at some of the plays some of these managers make, great players sit there unwanted and on the cheap, while others get snapped up who are of half the quality.

I mean guys like Diego, Riquelme, Hleb are quality.  But no top club wants them (of course until Juve snapped up Diego recently).  

On United, IMO, they should have used the Ronaldo money to try snap up Eto'o (could have got him on the cheap at the start of the window) and Ribery.  The former would add the goals and the later would add the winger, speed, creation element.  It was the perfect set-up for United and they were talking of both, but obviously Ferguson didn't want to dig deep.  Unfortunately, I think it will cost them the title to Chelsea (though I would love to see Arsenal come out of nowhere and pull it out).


----------



## Stormin_Norman (11 August 2009)

come on brisbane.

crash and burn gold coast and sydney.


----------



## MRC & Co (11 August 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> I mean guys like Diego, Riquelme, Hleb are quality.  But no top club wants them (of course until Juve snapped up Diego recently).




I will add Van Der Vaart to that list.  Quality player.  

Another who is a Madrid bench warmer with great potential, Drenthe.  

Sad when there are all these quality guys on benches or in poor leagues or poor teams.  Would be great to watch them play week in and week out.


----------



## mazzatelli (11 August 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> I will add Van Der Vaart to that list.  Quality player.
> 
> Another who is a Madrid bench warmer with great potential, Drenthe.
> 
> Sad when there are all these quality guys on benches or in poor leagues or poor teams.  Would be great to watch them play week in and week out.




I always rated Saviola as well. I remember when he was with Sevilla on loan and got to play week in week out. He was excellent, but unfortunately for Barca and Real he could not get a spot.

Crespo was another one who was unlucky while at Chelsea and Inter. He was an awesome goal poacher.

Pity because these 2 may be past their best form (probably include Riquelme as well)

I'd also add Lukas Podolski - FC Cologne WTF??


----------



## MRC & Co (11 August 2009)

Yeah Podolski is another one.

Saviola was good, but I don't think he is world class, sort of like a poor mans version of Aguero.  But I know many would disagree.


----------



## Bushman (11 August 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> come on brisbane.
> 
> crash and burn gold coast and sydney.




Crash and burn Victory. Bugger.


----------



## Pager (16 August 2009)

Some interesting results on the first day, Arsenal beating Everton 6-1  and Villa losing at home to Wigan 2-0 and there fans booing them of the pitch, then there were these comments from Wolves Manager Mick McCarthy as his side back in the premier league after a few years got a lesson on the difference in the quality of that league against the Championship, nice to see a manager not whinging and making excuses when there side lose like a certain Mr Wenger and Ferguson are notorious for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljXemehBiTo

Interestingly in the Championship a huge controversy with the goal that everyone saw except the officials, here's a link to that incident, unbelievable that in this day and age this could occur, a disgrace IMO.

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/3204560/


----------



## jersey10 (16 August 2009)

Pager said:


> Arsenal beating Everton 6-1




At home as well - absolute disgrace. Slow starts have been Everton's downfall over recent seasons and it looks like the same is happening again.


----------



## gooner (16 August 2009)

jersey10 said:


> At home as well - absolute disgrace. Slow starts have been Everton's downfall over recent seasons and it looks like the same is happening again.




A sign of things to come.

Mark my words. This is Arsenal's season and about time too.

Go the gooners


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 August 2009)

gooner said:


> A sign of things to come.
> 
> Mark my words. This is Arsenal's season and about time too.
> 
> Go the gooners




Arsenal.

One word.

Everton 1 Arsenal 6

Says it all.

Best football team ever.

gg


----------



## MRC & Co (16 August 2009)

Yeh, and Man City won away from home?  WTF.  But they did look like junk doing it, looked promising though after that first goal!

Too easy for Arsenal, Wenger played a very different line-up.  

Chelsea looked like trash, their usual slow, grinding selves.  After watching that, I'm not so hot on them for the season title like I was beforehand.  Though Drogba looks like he will be a weapon once again infront of goal this season.  

Liverpool V Tottenham should be good tonight, but I am kind of disappointed to have to watch United without Ronaldo!  I'm worried United are going to be the new Chelsea/Liverpool.  A structured, grinding game.


----------



## mazzatelli (16 August 2009)

Upon mentioning Ronaldo [although this is not EPL related]

29 November 2009 - El Classico


----------



## MRC & Co (16 August 2009)

mazzatelli said:


> Upon mentioning Ronaldo [although this is not EPL related]
> 
> 29 November 2009 - El Classico




  Where is the first leg?

That will be absolutely El Classico!  Hairs stand up on the back of my neck just thinking about it!!!  Messi, Henry and Ibra in attack against Kaka, Ronaldo, Ribery (or Robben).  HOLY SH*T!  That is basically an all-star event!

BTW, did you guys hear Madrid apparently offered Bayern, Sjneider, Robben and 30mil for Ribery?  WTF, that has to be the best value for money I have ever seen!  Robben alone should cover that cost.  Van Der Vaart and Sjneider have to be two of the cheapest and best playmakers going around at the moment!


----------



## mazzatelli (16 August 2009)

First leg is at the Nou Camp
Yeah and it will a competitive match *drools*
If the football Gods are generous both teams would be tied on points at the top of the table when the derby is on.
Here is an excel file of the fixtures

La Liga fixtures

NB: I tried to get EPL fixtures, but licensing issues do not permit creation of that spreadsheet.

Wow, you cannot be serious Robben for Ribery??? Typical of Perez, Sneijder and Van De Vaart aren't considered big enough names just like when he got rid of Makelele.

BTW any Everton fans happy with losing Lescott for other players?


----------



## wayneL (16 August 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Chelsea looked like trash,




I had the..... ummmm, experience of being on the tube when all their supporters jumped on at Fulmam Broadway station after the game.

I can exclusively report to you that they all have BO. 

eeeeeewww!


----------



## MRC & Co (16 August 2009)

mazzatelli said:


> Wow, you cannot be serious Robben for Ribery??? Typical of Perez, Sneijder and Van De Vaart aren't considered big enough names just like when he got rid of Makelele.




Robben, Sneijder and 30 million euros for Ribery.  

Wonder where they got the idea from?   

If I was Bayern, I would snap that up in a flash, but I don't like the fact of not seeing as much of Robben play 

Apparently Zizou is behind the scenes pushing hard for this.


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2009)

Well the man himself (Ribery) spoke and just closed the door on the move.

United looked OK, at least some potential, but you could tell they really miss that Ronaldo influence.  Rooney is obviously the core of the team now, he was involved in everything.  Berbatov was his usual, lazy self!


----------



## jersey10 (17 August 2009)

mazzatelli said:


> BTW any Everton fans happy with losing Lescott for other players?




No not happy, Moyes has to keep the team together and looks like he is going to do this.  Everton also had a big bid for Saha during the summer but Everton knocked that back as well.  Moyes has put together quite a decent squad with a lot more quality depth than we have had for a long time, will look quite good when the likes of Yakubu, Jagielka, Arteta come back from LT injuries.

On saying that i'm not a massive Lescott fan, seems to have a slow brain at times at the back and cost a couple of crucial goals last season, but he is a top level premiership defender and has been part of the England set up.


----------



## mazzatelli (17 August 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> United looked OK, at least some potential, but you could tell they really miss that Ronaldo influence.  Rooney is obviously the core of the team now, he was involved in everything.  Berbatov was his usual, lazy self!




After watching the highlights, must say the Gunners were quite spectacular.

I am having this feeling Berbatov could join the ranks of Forlan, Veron and Kleberson as major United flops despite all the promise and potential



jersey10 said:


> On saying that i'm not a massive Lescott fan, seems to have a slow brain at times at the back and cost a couple of crucial goals last season, but he is a top level premiership defender and has been part of the England set up.




It was interesting because I read some articles that suggested Lescott be sold to raise funds to strengthen the squad. 
But so many even looking teams this year, its going to be exciting!!

Ha!! Liverpool down [I am not a big Reds fan]


----------



## Largesse (17 August 2009)

ok

I watched:
Chelsea v Hull
City v Rovers
Arsenal v Everton

and first half of Utd v BC

Disclosure: am a gooner

Run down:

Chelsea looked sluggish, but still a very solid act. One genuinely quality strike from Drogba and a flukey backpost cross that sliced in. Thigns like that tend to happen to good players. For my mind they are still favorites.

City looked ok, but nothing amazing. They are a solid 5th, unless Liverpool go to sh.t.

Arsenal were beautiful. Everton were absolutely pedestrian. Vermaelan was rock solid. Bendtner actually played a good game for once. Fabregas was dominant through midfield. Just a giggity good time watching the game, pissed as a fart and singing in my living room. 

Utd looked, to put it nicely, as impotent as a 90year old man. Their close ball control was clearly multiple levels above BC, but other than finding space outside the box they offered nothing. They looked very slow in both build up and fast break attack. Berbatov does not suit their style at all. Should have sold berbatov and kept tevez.
Also, Nani and Valencia simply do not have that danger and spark that C.Ron had. (duh...) 


Good round though. I tipped 7 out of 10, leading my work tipping competition.


----------



## doctorj (17 August 2009)

mazzatelli said:


> It was interesting because I read some articles that suggested Lescott be sold to raise funds to strengthen the squad.





mazzatelli said:


> But so many even looking teams this year, its going to be exciting!!



I only saw highlights, but how much was Lescott at fault for Everton’s performance? From what I hear he was largely disinterested and may have been looking to force Moyes’ hand to sell him. £60,000+ a week is probably quite a jump on what he’s getting at Everton. Also, lets not forget his agent will get a cut of the £20m odd transfer fee.



jersey10 said:


> No not happy, Moyes has to keep the team together and looks like he is going to do this. Everton also had a big bid for Saha during the summer but Everton knocked that back as well. Moyes has put together quite a decent squad with a lot more quality depth than we have had for a long time, will look quite good when the likes of Yakubu, Jagielka, Arteta come back from LT injuries.





jersey10 said:


> On saying that i'm not a massive Lescott fan, seems to have a slow brain at times at the back and cost a couple of crucial goals last season, but he is a top level premiership defender and has been part of the England set up.



To be honest, probably better to sell Lescott than keep a player against his will. You won’t get anything out of him and his value will go down faster than Paris Hilton. The question is who do you replace him with? Turner (Hull), Upson (Ham) or Hangeland (Fulham) would be the usual suspects. Brede has 2 years left on his contract and FFC have come out and said he’s not for sale and won’t look at anything but a stupidly high offer – presumably £15m+. Upson, being English and an international can probably fetch similar money and Turner has been touted at around £10m. No cheap ready made replacements on offer really – it makes using the funds to build a squad a little unrealistic.



MRC & Co said:


> United looked OK, at least some potential, but you could tell they really miss that Ronaldo influence. Rooney is obviously the core of the team now, he was involved in everything. Berbatov was his usual, lazy self!



I actually thought Berbatov looked better than he did for most of last season. He made some fantastic passes and actually ran up a sweat. That type of game is exactly where ManUtd will miss Ronaldo – he excelled at putting the average teams of this world away.

As for my boys, well, we won by a single goal in a match we dominated. A little disappointing we didn’t win by more, but there were a lot of positives – no injuries and a game we could play in about 2nd gear ahead of a tough week with Europa this Thursday and the scum on Sunday. Two trips to the Cottage in a week after what felt like a loooooong summer break. Can’t wait! 

Oh and I'll spit chips if Orange man signs Negredo. We had a £10.5m bid accepted for him in January but he didn't want to leave his team half way through a season. I hope we're back in for him...


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2009)

Have to say, I'm not sure if it was Liverpool that looked abysmal, or Tottenham were just that good?  Definately have the quality to do damage, but I just still don't buy into their ability to break the top 4 without consistency.


----------



## doctorj (17 August 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Have to say, I'm not sure if it was Liverpool that looked abysmal, or Tottenham were just that good? Definately have the quality to do damage, but I just still don't buy into their ability to break the top 4 without consistency.



I think Tottenham will score a lot of goals this year, but they'll let too many in at the back to be a chance at top 4. Top 6 is a real chance and 5th isn't out of the question with Villa and Everton looking off the boil.

Liverpool need to play Benayoun more - they look a completely different team with him on the park.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/manchester_united/article6798423.ece

Looks like the CB merry-go-round might just have got a push.  With Shawcross and Huth going, it cuts down on options for Moyes...


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2009)

doctorj said:


> Liverpool need to play Benayoun more - they look a completely different team with him on the park.




Yeh, he made a big impact.

But he doesn't seem to make the impact from the get go, think that's why Rafa brings on his fresh legs as the impact man.  But I think he deserves the shot at a starting place (no idea why Riera wasn't played though?  He is FAR better than Babel).


----------



## Largesse (17 August 2009)

anyone else playing fantasy EPL?

a forum league maybe?


----------



## doctorj (17 August 2009)

I've got a team in the premierleague.com one...  Doing quite poorly...


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2009)

doctorj said:


> I've got a team in the premierleague.com one...  Doing quite poorly...




Same here (except maybe the doing poorly part, lol).

If someone creates an ASF league at premierleague.com and puts the code up, I will join with my team.

Or I will create it myself if there is enough interest?  Maybe 4-5 of us?


----------



## Buckeroo (17 August 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> Have to say, I'm not sure if it was Liverpool that looked abysmal, or Tottenham were just that good?  Definately have the quality to do damage, but I just still don't buy into their ability to break the top 4 without consistency.




Go Spurs you good thing! 2-1 drubbing of Liverpool is a good start.

Only saw the news highlights, but the goals were excellent quality. As I've said before, if they get a good start to the season they have the potential to do well.

Cheers


----------



## Largesse (17 August 2009)

i do as well.

i'll make a league and post it up, anyone welcome to join

http://fantasy.premierleague.com/

Edit:

League Code: 762321-296853


----------



## Prem (17 August 2009)

Hey guys,

if u guys dont mind the plug 

head over to http://fcbossyliverpool.com.au/forum/

for soccer stuff 

not much going on atm like no new posts

but hoping that will change


----------



## Largesse (17 August 2009)

Prem said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> if u guys dont mind the plug
> 
> ...





 i will not click on anything that has 'liverpool' in its title, sorry.


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2009)

Largesse said:


> League Code: 762321-296853




I am Barcelona.  Representing us Mazza!


----------



## Buckeroo (17 August 2009)

Largesse said:


> i will not click on anything that has 'liverpool' in its title, sorry.




Very funny Largesse - you beat me to it. 

I've got a son that is keen as on Liverpool, so you can imagine the resentment that builds up on a Spurs supporter.

Cheers


----------



## Prem (18 August 2009)

Actually the site has nothing todo with the epl liverpool rather 

based on a football club residing in liverpool sydney 

 Help us out a little , http://fcbossyliverpool.com.au/forum/


----------



## Bushman (18 August 2009)

Good first up win for the Hammers. 2-0 with Noble scoring too. Boy is a gun.

As always, we have the best young English players in the league. They will be fed to the Chelski/Utd beast no doubt. 

Our coach, what a God (as player and Gaffer). Gainfranco is my hero. 

Lets go for Europe this year boys ... err and hopefully we get to pump those bleating Blades in the FA cup.


----------



## Pager (18 August 2009)

Bushman said:


> Good first up win for the Hammers. 2-0 with Noble scoring too. Boy is a gun.
> 
> As always, we have the best young English players in the league. They will be fed to the Chelski/Utd beast no doubt.
> 
> ...




A man after my own heart Bushman  as a lad i was a regular in the chicken run with my Grandad, West Ham are the essence of English Football, during the recent national game against Holland it was noted that 8 of the England team playing were West Ham or came through the ranks at West Ham.

With a budget a fraction of there rivals, they commit to seeking and developing English talent, unlike the foreign legion of Arsenal who regularly feature a team with no Englishman in it or soulless Chelsea with there mega rich owner who prefers to buy success and if its not instant another manager is shown the door.

Come on you Irons

Forever blowing bubbles


----------



## mazzatelli (19 August 2009)

Vidic of United purportedly would like a dream move to Barcelona

What is happening to the EPL!!!


----------



## Bushman (21 August 2009)

Pager said:


> West Ham are the essence of English Football, during the recent national game against Holland it was noted that 8 of the England team playing were West Ham or came through the ranks at West Ham.




8 - that is amazing! 

So we have: 
Defoe
Lampard
Ferdinand
Carrick
Johnson
the Coles (Carlton and Joe)
Green? 

Is that the 8? The quintessential grass roots club, amazing talent pool. Why wouldn't you get on board? 

PS: do any of you footballing fans still play the game? I still run around for my local 3rd XI plus play indoor down in Brunswick. Harder to do once you're into the 30s.


----------



## keatir (21 August 2009)

mazzatelli said:


> Vidic of United purportedly would like a dream move to Barcelona
> 
> What is happening to the EPL!!!




Must be the weather. It is a bit nicer over on the continent.


----------



## trading_rookie (22 August 2009)

> Actually the site has nothing todo with the epl liverpool rather
> 
> based on a football club residing in liverpool sydney




Prem - if nothing is happening at Bossy - I hear the club in the neighbouring 'burb  is on the way to the NSW Premier league finals  ;-)


----------



## Pager (22 August 2009)

Bushman said:


> 8 - that is amazing!
> 
> So we have:
> Defoe
> ...




The England 11 against Holland for most of the game had in the side current West Ham players Goalkeeper Rob Green and Forward Carlton Cole.

Then Rio Ferdinand, Glen Johnson, John Terry, Michael Carrick, Frank Lampard and Jermain Defoe all of whom came through the West Ham youth ranks and all eventually came through and played for the West Ham first team except John Terry who moved to Chelsea whist still in the Youth Team


----------



## Largesse (22 August 2009)

Anyone running some EPL multi's?

I'm on:

Arsenal
City
Chelsea
Utd
Tottenham
Liverpool


All for straight win

Paying $12.22


----------



## Bronte (22 August 2009)

*English Premier League and Stocks*

My late father bought: Birmingham City Plc Stock BMC.L
when they floated on the London Stock Exchange in 1998

Ordinary Shares of 10p each fully paid.

Yesterdays takeover offer of the football club is *x 10* at one pound:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/8213407.stm

A wonderful investment....Thank you very much dad


----------



## Largesse (22 August 2009)

Bronte said:


> *English Premier League and Stocks*
> 
> My late father bought: Birmingham City Plc Stock BMC.L
> when they floated on the London Stock Exchange in 1998
> ...





i'm sure he's turning in his grave knowing that you are considering selling them


----------



## Largesse (23 August 2009)

Carn the gooners!

Utd finally stepped up and showed what they are capable of.

On top of that multi i listed last night, i went for a few more exotics,

3 legs left total on all of them, all same results required.

Tottenham need to win
Liverpool need to win
and Chelsea need to be leading at HT and FT,

if those results fall out for me, 4 multi's pay out at:

12.22:1 , 15.80:1, 32.14:1 and 106.61:1 (9 legger! :bananasmi )



I hate to say it, BUT COME ON YOU YIDS/REDS/BLUES (i just vomited a little)


----------



## mazzatelli (23 August 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> I am Barcelona.  Representing us Mazza!




Awesome, I didn't see this until now _cules_!!!


----------



## nunthewiser (13 September 2009)

man city 3 .......... arsenal 1 

i would like to congratulate man city on there fine win and showing the queen that she obviously knows squat about soccer 

thankyou


----------



## Largesse (13 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> man city 3 .......... arsenal 1
> 
> i would like to congratulate man city on there fine win and showing the queen that she obviously knows squat about soccer
> 
> thankyou





4-2 actually. 

if adebayor doesnt get 3 weeks for that kick i will rage


----------



## nunthewiser (13 September 2009)

Largesse said:


> 4-2 actually.
> 
> if adebayor doesnt get 3 weeks for that kick i will rage





LOL ..

oops re the score ..i just saw it on the news 

thought id just mention it to GG as i know how fond of the queen he is


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 September 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> man city 3 .......... arsenal 1
> 
> i would like to congratulate man city on there fine win and showing the queen that she obviously knows squat about soccer
> 
> thankyou




This is worse than Dunkirk.

HM has been on to me on skype and is inconsolible.

The ref !!!!!!!

gg


----------



## DB008 (13 September 2009)

Go Chelsea.
Still ontop.
But l'm watching with interest, Man City. They should just rid of that coach and they could be a deadly team.


----------



## yjtrader (14 September 2009)

This year's league will indeed be one of the most intense and interesting one yet.


----------



## Lucky_Country (14 September 2009)

How good are the Villa !

Top 4 on the cards away with the pretenders.

Gabby the great !!


----------



## doctorj (15 September 2009)

I saw Everton this weekend.  As a one eyed aussie, even I was disappointed with Tim Cahill.  He was way too precious on the pitch and played the ref's whistle more than the ball.  That said, he's undoubtedly one of the league's best and his header was fantastic.

I'm off with a mate to Chelsea v Porto tomorrow night and even looking forward to it...  I hope the smell washes off before the next Fulham home game


----------



## jersey10 (16 September 2009)

doctorj said:


> I saw Everton this weekend.  As a one eyed aussie, even I was disappointed with Tim Cahill.  He was way too precious on the pitch and played the ref's whistle more than the ball.  That said, he's undoubtedly one of the league's best and his header was fantastic.




Agree Cahill is a bit precious at times.  Despite being an Evertonian couldn't agree with you that Cahill is one of the league's best but he has found his niche as a premier league player at Everton.  His best attributes would be his attacking ability in the air and his ability to rarely lose possession of the ball.


----------



## Kryzz (22 September 2009)

united v man city one of best games seen in quite some time, the most ridiculous amount of extra time i've ever seen tho, draw wouldve been fair result


----------



## doctorj (22 September 2009)

Kryzz said:


> united v man city one of best games seen in quite some time, the most ridiculous amount of extra time i've ever seen tho, draw wouldve been fair result



Yes, the big 4 frequently seem to get as much added time as they need to score, but having seen the game, for the most part Man City were outclassed.

A little part of me dies every time I say something like that...

Oh and FFC were rubbish this weekend.  Andy Johnson is a lightweight and Danny Murphy had a mare.  Midfielders playing too deep left us with no attacking options which isn't a great idea when you conceed two very uncharacteristic goals.  With Man City away and Arsenal at home in the next two games it doesn't get too much easier.  I'm probably better off spending my time at the pub rather than watching the game.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (22 September 2009)

michael owen can rot in an injury induced hell.


----------



## Pager (20 January 2010)

Interesting Season, Chelsea and Man U doing as expected, Arsenal better than most thought and maybe the team capable of catching Chelsea, Liverpool in all sorts of strife and IMO wont make the top 4 and champs league next season, they have already bombed out this year.

Big spending Man City doing as expected and may even nick the 4th champs league spot, although Tottenham and Aston Villa are both capable.

Down the bottom, Portsmouth look gone, Burnley also looked doomed, lost there manager and are starting to struggle, Hull also look in bad trouble after surprising everyone last season, these are my 3 i think will be relegated.

West Ham have been taken over finally by the previous owners of Birmingham City Gold and Sullivan both lifelong West Ham fans, so the future looks good for that club, these 2 chaps took over Birmingham when they were in the old 3rd Division and almost bankrupt, they then sold 15 years later with Birmigham in the top half of the Premier league with a very strong financial position the envy of just about every other PL club, here's an interview with them about there West Ham buy, one interesting part is Sullivan talking about a big premier league club in so much debt when it does go under it will be spectacular, he thinks its imminent (and its not West Ham the club he just bought), he would not name the club but the rumours ive heard are Portsmouth or shock if its true 'Liverpool" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVSQJkyAyEg


----------



## MRC & Co (20 January 2010)

Man United......


----------



## Largesse (20 January 2010)

if they get off this bond issue, it won't be Utd any time soon...


----------



## Buckfont (20 January 2010)

Lived in London `64-68. Bobby Moore was a trooper. Go the Hammers


----------



## MRC & Co (22 January 2010)

Largesse said:


> if they get off this bond issue, it won't be Utd any time soon...




Apparently nearly 800 mil pounds of debt!


----------



## Taltan (22 January 2010)

Both Liverpool & Man U have massive debts. Having said that think of the power of their brand. Even an administrator with the power of the name and a spot in the EPL would be crazy to wind up. 

Sure he might sell players but than Ronaldo was already sold in that context -only reason Man U made a profit last year.

Football wise great to see the Gunners doing well would love them to win but I'd tip Chelsea.


----------



## Largesse (31 January 2010)

tonight, we dine in hell....














^WANT TO SEE THIS TONIGHT


----------



## doctorj (19 March 2010)

Fulham 4 - Juventus 1

On top of that, we hit the post twice and had 3 shots spectacularly saved.  On cloud 9 and can't wait until the next round. Super Fulham!


----------



## Bushman (19 March 2010)

Pager said:


> West Ham have been taken over finally by the previous owners of Birmingham City Gold and Sullivan both lifelong West Ham fans, so the future looks good for that club, these 2 chaps took over Birmingham when they were in the old 3rd Division and almost bankrupt, they then sold 15 years later with Birmigham in the top half of the Premier league with a very strong financial position the envy of just about every other PL club, here's an interview with them about there West Ham buy, one interesting part is Sullivan talking about a big premier league club in so much debt when it does go under it will be spectacular, he thinks its imminent (and its not West Ham the club he just bought), he would not name the club but the rumours ive heard are Portsmouth or shock if its true 'Liverpool"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVSQJkyAyEg




Geez I hope we stay up. The loss to Bolton was a real killer as we pumped them in the second half. How was Stanlislas hitting the post at the death. 

Gold & Sullivan have been great for the club though and are actually sensible football club owners. Didn't they buy Birmingham for a quid? 

I was devastated by Dean Ashton having to retire this year. What a terrible injury that was. 

But I'm with you - Portsmouth, Burnley and Hull for the chop. 

Damn United will win this again with Chelsea horror run with injuries coming at the bad time. Arsenal is the smoky with a decent run in. Man City to round out the top four. But Barca will win the Champions League; Messi is a class above Rooney no matter what Fergie and the English press say. Did you see the game against Stuttgart? Rooney could only hit that pass that set up the second goal in his dreams. What a player.


----------



## Trader52 (19 March 2010)

Do not write off Arsenal.  They have an easy run from here, whereas Man U and the Russians have a harder task.

Newcastle will be promoted back into EPL next season.


----------



## doctorj (19 March 2010)

That is all.


----------



## Largesse (19 March 2010)

Dempsey's chip/lob !!!!!




waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Largesse (19 March 2010)

rooney is still better than messi


----------



## Buckfont (19 March 2010)

doctorj, 

Have to say that as a thirteen y.o back in 1964 and living in Putney, with my folks out from aust. I was always torn between following the Earls Court brigade which at the time meant at that age stuff all or going to the other side of the city.

Sad to say doc, as I sit here an hour north of Sydney and 46 years later is that all I can say is....

GO THE HAMMERS


----------



## doctorj (19 March 2010)

Largesse said:


> rooney is still better than messi



Gera > Messi


----------



## MRC & Co (19 March 2010)

Bushman said:


> But Barca will win the Champions League; Messi is a class above Rooney no matter what Fergie and the English press say. Did you see the game against Stuttgart? Rooney could only hit that pass that set up the second goal in his dreams. What a player.




Ah yes, Viva Barca!

Agree with United to win from here and Arsenal the shady team that could sneak it.

Hope United draw Inter in the nxt round of the CL!

United V Barca in the semis.

Barca V Arsenal in the final.  

Hope Barca get Lyon in the nxt round, at Camp Nou Fortress we will eat them alive as we always do, just in the fashion of Stuttgart.  It will also rub salt into the wounds of those damn Madridistas!


----------



## MRC & Co (19 March 2010)

Sh*t, now there are some interesting ties!

First and foremost, Barca V Arsenal.  What a great tie, even though I didn't want to see it this early, better early than never in this case!  Lot of Arsenal supporters out there are going to be disappointed!  :

The winner to play CSKA V Inter.  Barca can take any of these two, but with the organisation of Inter and the attack on the counter of Milito and Eto'o, a bit of luck and Inter could take it away should these two favourites make it through.

United V Bayern, a great tie!  See how United close down Robben and Ribery!  They are going to have a busy couple of nights.

Lyon V Bordeaux, what a junk tie.  Winner of United V Bayern get an easy march to the finals.  

Whose your picks and what are your thoughts?


----------



## Largesse (20 March 2010)

do not underestimate either of the french teams mate!

need to remember that lyon just dumped out Real Madrid.....


----------



## Pager (20 March 2010)

Buckfont said:


> doctorj,
> 
> Have to say that as a thirteen y.o back in 1964 and living in Putney, with my folks out from aust. I was always torn between following the Earls Court brigade which at the time meant at that age stuff all or going to the other side of the city.
> 
> ...




Nothing Wrong with that Buckfont  you chose well 

I was born in London and grew up there and up in Essex, there was only one team every kid followed, the claret and blue of West Ham United, once a Hammer always a Hammer

Come on you Irons


----------



## MRC & Co (20 March 2010)

Largesse said:


> do not underestimate either of the french teams mate!
> 
> need to remember that lyon just dumped out Real Madrid.....




I don't know mate.  

Madrid is very hot and cold, no real consistency yet, they more get by off individual brilliance than team effort.  

The first match in Lyon they played poor.

The return leg they had a poor side on the pitch.

Barca has played Lyon numerous times over the previous few years (a stronger Lyon than now) and had our way with them easily every time over 2 legs.......


----------



## Bushman (22 March 2010)

Man. Utd look poised now, Chelski choked under the pressure (of Fergie and injuries). 

Chelsea vs Man. Utd could give Arsenal a sniff though, which would be a travesty given their record vs the Mancs/Russians this year. 

Abramovic learnt an important lesson when sacking Mourinho - bulldogs are bred, not bought!


----------

